# Welcome Back!



## Janice (Aug 3, 2005)

Greetings! 

There may still be some small bugs to work out, but the forum is back online! The staff thanks you for your patience while the database was being sorted out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There were two major players in helping with the move, Rob and  Adrienne. My heartfelt thanks to both of you for lending your experience and assistance to our forum. 

To those of you reading this I want to let you know that Rob did an *amazing* job piecing together the forum database. Then manually compiling it all so that we could have the pleasure of joining again in discussion here @ specktra. I feel lucky to have such a great person and friend in my life.  

If you could take a moment to thank these two souls it would mean SO much to me. Without the time they selflessly took out of their own personal lives the move might not have gone so well with the complications that arose.


----------



## tabgirl (Aug 3, 2005)

To Rob and Adrienne!!!



THANK YOU for making it possible to feed my MAC addiction!!! 
(Have to admit I was having Specktra withdrawals!! LOL)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2005)

thank  u *SOOOOOOOO* much Rob and Adrienne 4 bringing our beloved specktra back online!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I was having *SERIOUS* specktra withdrawal!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  we really appreciate your time and effort!!!


----------



## user2 (Aug 3, 2005)

A huge bouquet goes out to Rob and Drienne fpr making everything work! THX guys!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 3, 2005)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
Specktras back!!
*does a happy dance* 
Thank you to everyone for your hard work!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 3, 2005)

Woooohhooooo!!!


----------



## maclay (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## valley (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree Yay!! Thanks you two


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you Rob and Adrienne for bringing Specktra forums back online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was having major withdrawal symtoms (and I mean MAJOR).


----------



## leppy (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww thanks, but my help wasn't that helpful! Thats ok though.. I promise to bring some amazing things to the site soon!


----------



## CWHF (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks to Rob and Adrienne!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 3, 2005)

*THANKS Rob and Adrienne!!!!*
Glad Specktra is back!!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 3, 2005)

*hugs Rob and Adrienne* I was about to cry about Specktra..I missed it so much..thanks for everything you two!


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks!!! I was actually having to WORK! It was horrible! =]


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks to both of you!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 3, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!  Although I have to admit- the last couple of days Ive gotten SO much done


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks to the people who've worked long and hard to better our site and get it back up and running.  I was going crazy without specktra!


----------



## FLASH BETTY (Aug 3, 2005)

THANKS ROB AND ADRIENNE! I WAS GOING CRAZY WITHOUT SPECKTRA.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks so much for all your work and time!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 3, 2005)

Huge thanks to everyone who worked to make this move as painless as possible, and thank you to everyone who continues to make Specktra better! We really appreciate it.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you so much!  Rob and Adrienne, you have made me very happy. I was having serious withdrawl.  My morning coffee just wasn't the same without my Specktra family.


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahhhh *takes a breath*  I feel complete again!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, thank you soooooooo much.. ( I agree with the rest of the gals.. I was having withdrawls...lol! )


----------



## Jude (Aug 3, 2005)

Hail to Rob and Adrienne.  I was seriously missing this place.  Thanks for the great job!

((hugs))


----------



## mima (Aug 3, 2005)

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH. i can't tell you how many times i checked the site to see if it was back up. i know other people have said this, but specktra is my drug of choice.


----------



## djd (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Rob and Adrienne!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh thank you Rob and Adrienne! I was so bummed that I couldn't go camping, but i was like at least I'll have Specktra!! Thank you for gettign the forums up and working again. I didn't know what to do with myself for a couple of days :/


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks so much Rob & Adrienne. I'm normally patient but must confess was very impatient waiting for Specktra to come back! The wealth of knowledge in this forum is astounding!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are great!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you so much for all of the hard work and effort you put into this site!


----------



## Demosthenes (Aug 5, 2005)

^_^  Thanks Rob and Adrienne!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We appreciate bringing Specktra back to us.


----------

